# Connexion via Airport impossible



## Babyshamble01 (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis un mois, mon MacBook Pro (sous Mac OS X 10.6.8, en ordre de mises à jour) ne veut plus se connecter à mon modem wifi, ni à aucun autre modem wifi avec lesquels je n'avais aucun problème avant (réseaux des voisins, de la famille.. plus rien de fonctionne). Le problème provient donc de mon ordinateur.. J'ai demandé de l'aide à Mac par téléphone, mais cela me coûtera 49 et je crois qu'il n'y a pas de garantie de résultat! 
Le problème est survenu soudainement, sans raison apparente (j'étais en train de surfer sur internet, tout bêtement).
Je suis donc actuellement connectée à Internet via mon câble Ethernet, et la connexion est impeccable... 

Ha oui, autre information intéressante : Je me suis rendue à Londres la semaine passée avec mon Mac et là, incroyable, je pouvais me connecter sans problème au Wifi de l'hôtel ! Donc mon Mac veut bien se connecter en Wifi en Angleterre mais pas en Belgique? Ca me fait une belle jambe.. :hein: 

J'ai également téléphoné chez mon fournisseur internet (VOO) et ils m'ont dit que la configuration Wifi peut différer selon les pays, qu'ils peuvent être réglé sur une autre longueur d'onde.. 

Je suis complètement perdue dans tout cela, je sais vraiment plus quoi faire, la seule solution qui me reste à l'heure actuelle c'est d'acheter un câble Ethernet de 10m de long.. 
Peut-être est-ce une question de canal de réception? Mais comment change t'on de canal?!

Si l'un d'entre vous à une petite idée sur la question, je serais vraiment heureuse. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## boninmi (15 Avril 2012)

"Ne veut plus", ça veut dire quoi ? As-tu un message d'erreur ? Lequel ?
Si tu vas dans le menu Wi-Fi, qu'est-ce qui apparaît (en noir, en grisé) ? Si tu choisis "Activer le Wi-Fi", que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Babyshamble01 (15 Avril 2012)

Il capte correctement tout les réseaux wifi disponibles, tout apparaît en gras. Et quand je clique sur le réseau voulu, il cherche à s'y connecter puis affiche ce message : "Délai de connexion dépassé". Quand j'ouvre Diagnostique réseau, il ne va même pas jusque "Réglages Airport", tout est mis en "échec" à part le premier point. (j'ai fais un printscreen pour être plus claire)


----------



## gmaa (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

"L'attaquer" avec l'utilitaire "Airport Utility" et voir sa configuration.
(Pour une borne Airport 2 couplée à un modem ADSL.)

Pour une xxxxBox, je ne sais pas mais celà doit être similaire.

La réinitialiser si nécessaire.


----------



## Babyshamble01 (15 Avril 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "L'attaquer" avec l'utilitaire "Airport Utility" et voir sa configuration.
> (Pour une borne Airport 2 couplée à un modem ADSL.)
> ...



Je suis vraiment inexpérimentée en informatique, et encore plus en Mac, alors je t'avoue que je n'ai pas compris de quoi il s'agissait. Qu'est-ce que "Airport utility" et où puis accéder à cette fonction? 
Et tu parles de réinitialiser la VOObox (le modem) ? Mais le problème vient clairement de mon ordinateur puisqu'il ne veut plus se connecter à aucun réseau wifi (qui auparavant ne posaient pas de problème) .. non? 
(Désolée si je pose des questions de débutante, mais promis j'apprend vite!!)


----------



## gmaa (15 Avril 2012)

Babyshamble01 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que "Airport utility" et où puis accéder à cette fonction?
> Et tu parles de réinitialiser la VOObox (le modem) ? Mais le problème vient clairement de mon ordinateur puisqu'il ne veut plus se connecter à aucun réseau wifi (qui auparavant ne posaient pas de problème) .. non?
> (Désolée si je pose des questions de débutante)


Pas de souci pour ça! On apprend tous de l'expérience des autres...

Un autre essai qui ne "coûte" rien.
Le Mac a un passé et il se peut que certaines données se soient corrompues.
Parmi les manips qu'il est utile de faire "périodiquement" ou quand un dysfonctionnement apparait :
- Reset PRAM : Alt+Cmd(&#63743+P+R maintenus au démarrage jusqu'après avoir entendu au moins 2 boings.
- Utilitaire de disque ; Réparation des autorisations du disque.
- Vider les caches (Onyx à télécharger).

_____

Airport Utility ou Utilitaire AirPort est une application située normalement dans "Applications:Utilitaires".
Elle permet de voir et éventuellement modifier certains paramètre du réseau "Airport".
Ce n'est pas forcément simple et normalement...

______

Autre conseil : Faites des sauvegardes! Clone et/ou Time Machine.


----------



## boninmi (15 Avril 2012)

Sans aucune assurance que ça puisse marcher, une manipulation fréquemment conseillée dans ce type de problème bizarre est de ré appliquer (même si le système est à jour) la mise à jour combinée (souvent appelée "Mise à jour Combo") la plus récente pour la version de système, a priori dans ton cas:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## gmaa (15 Avril 2012)

Effectivement c'est aussi une des "solutions" qui ne coûte rien.


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2012)

la solution la plus simple, pour commencer, est de redémarrer la box, en la débranchant électriquement, puis en la rebranchant.


----------



## Babyshamble01 (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis connectée hier et j'ai été contente de voir que vous étiez plusieurs à me répondre. J'ai donc tenté la solution de la mise à jour combo de Boninmi. Tout a été fait correctement, mais le problème persistait toujours. Et quelle surprise, quand j'ai voulu ouvrir Safari (suite au redémarrage de l'ordinateur), une fenêtre d'erreur apparaissait et me signalait que "Safari a quitté de manière imprévue". Cela étant, ni l'option "Relancer" ni "Ignorer" ne me permettait d'aller sur Safari, la fenêtre surgissait inlassablement et m'empêchait même de me connecter au net pour trouver une solution ! 
Ce matin j'ai donc appellé Mac, qui m'ont aidé à résoudre le problème. Après une heure de tentatives vaines (cette fenêtre ne daignait pas laisser place à Safari!!) le problème a été résolu en désinstallant et réinstallant Safari à l'aide du DVD d'installation. 
Par la même occasion, ils m'ont aidé à résoudre mon problème de wifi (encore une fois, ça n'a pas été une mince affaire!) et cela à encore pris une heure pour trouver la solution. Il suffit d'aller dans "Finder" puis "MacIntosh HD" puis "Bibliothèque", ensuite mettre le dossier "Configuration système" sur le bureau et de redémarrer le Mac. Problème résolu! 

Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidée, mais vu que je n'avais plus accès à Internet (je ne possède que Safari, pas Mozilla ni Explorer..) j'ai été forcée de téléphoner à Apple. (49euro, mais bon maintenant je suis tranquille..)

Je propose de laisser le topic en ligne pour les gens qui auraient le même problème que moi


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2012)

Babyshamble01 a dit:


> Par la même occasion, ils m'ont aidé à résoudre mon problème de wifi (encore une fois, ça n'a pas été une mince affaire!) et cela à encore pris une heure pour trouver la solution. Il suffit d'aller dans "Finder" puis "MacIntosh HD" puis "Bibliothèque", ensuite mettre le dossier "Configuration système" sur le bureau et de redémarrer le Mac. Problème résolu!
> 
> Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidée, mais vu que je n'avais plus accès à Internet (je ne possède que Safari, pas Mozilla ni Explorer..) j'ai été forcée de téléphoner à Apple. (49euro, mais bon maintenant je suis tranquille..)


Désolé. J'étais à deux doigts de te proposer la solution, mais comme j'ai Lion et non Snow Leopard, j'ai cherché au mauvais endroit.


----------



## ricodelo (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même souci que Babyshamble01.
Merci pour cette info qui me donne de l'espor sauf que... je suis sur Lion
Du coup, je ne trouve pas le dossier en question:
je sais trouver la bibliothèque, mais dedans, pas de dossier qui porte ce nom

Petite variante à mon souci, c'est que j'arrive à me connecter un peu partout, mais pas à la maison, alors que mon autre mac, les iphone, l'ipad, les PC se connectent sans soucis. 


HELLLLLPPPPP et merci d'avance


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2012)

Vraisemblablement, c'est :

MacintoshHD -> Bibliothèque -> Préférences -> SystemConfiguration

dont il s'agit. Faire glisser sur le bureau pour ne pas le jeter au cas où.
Redémarrer.


----------



## jmvi94 (30 Septembre 2013)

Je suis tombé sur votre solution et c'était la bonne donc je vous remercie. Par contre, j'aimerais savoir si je peux remettre le dossier à sa place ou le laisser obligatoirement sur le bureau.
Je vous remercie encore.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2013)

jmvi94 a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur votre solution et c'était la bonne donc je vous remercie. Par contre, j'aimerais savoir si je peux remettre le dossier à sa place ou le laisser obligatoirement sur le bureau.
> Je vous remercie encore.


Si ton problème a été résolu par la manipulation décrite, un dossier correct SystemConfiguration a été reconstruit par le système à l'endroit indiqué ci-dessus. L'ancien dossier actuellement présent sur le bureau est un dossier maintenant inutile, et défectueux puisque le fonctionnement était incorrect. Fais maintenant glisser cet ancien dossier du bureau à la corbeille et vide la corbeille.


----------



## jmvi94 (30 Septembre 2013)

Je m'en occupe tout de suite.


----------



## Claire Brémond (18 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bien tout lu et j'ai exactement le même problème : mon MacBook pro Sierra ne veut pas se connecter à tous les réseaux, ça dépend des endroits aussi et c'est assez inexplicable.
Je viens de tester la solution de copier le dossier configuration système sur le bureau mais ça n'a pas marché.

Est ce que l'un de vous a une autre idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## usurp (19 Avril 2017)

Claire Brémond a dit:


> ......
> Je viens de tester la solution de copier le dossier configuration système sur le bureau mais ça n'a pas marché.
> 
> Est ce que l'un de vous a une autre idée ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Il ne faut pas le copier mais le déplacer sur le bureau, pour qu'un dossier "propre" soit reconstruit automatiquement (en fait on le met sur le bureau pour ne pas le supprimer définitivement et pouvoir revenir à l'état antérieur en le remettant à sa place si besoin)

-usurp-


----------



## jethro2009 (21 Avril 2017)

Et si, tout simplement et tout d'abord, dans ce cas de problème, dans Menu Pomme - Prefs Sys - Réseau - Avancé on supprimait la connexion Wi-Fi, refermait la boîte de dialogue, et redémarrait le Mac ? Puis on sélectionne à nouveau cette connexion Wi-Fi, qui redemandera le mot de passe...


----------

